# Finally... My Website Redesigned



## Soto (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes... I finally finish my new website design.  I invite everybody to visit my new website and tell me your feedback and if there's something I could fix or something...

Welcome to Angel Soto Photography

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Soto (Mar 20, 2009)

Opinions are welcome!!!


----------



## bengtb (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice opening page with smooth tabs. There were some links that wasnt working so better fix that as soon as possible. You had a error mess there so all is good.


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 20, 2009)

well, I think the site itself is quite decent. The thing I noticed most was that there were some grammatical errors and such throughout the main page. I would recommend some more editing there.


----------



## Soto (Mar 20, 2009)

bengtb said:


> Nice opening page with smooth tabs. There were some links that wasnt working so better fix that as soon as possible. You had a error mess there so all is good.



Thank you for your time... Can you tell me wich link was giving an error?

Thanks


----------



## Soto (Mar 20, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> well, I think the site itself is quite decent. The thing I noticed most was that there were some grammatical errors and such throughout the main page. I would recommend some more editing there.



Thanks... that's good to know and I'm working with it. My first language is Spanish and sometimes is dificult for me to write well in English. I have a friend in Miami that helps me when he can so I will give him a call.

Thanks for your time!


----------

